# Bad luck...



## Hevalouaddict

I was discussing my wedding flowers yesterday and told my MIL I wanted calla lilies in my bouquet and she looked at me like I was something from outer space. Apparent they're bad luck at a wedding? I want them as they were my grandmas favourite flower and I'd like to incorporate my grandma as much as possible. Anyone know the story behind calla lilies?


----------



## shazney22

Hevalouaddict said:


> I was discussing my wedding flowers yesterday and told my MIL I wanted calla lilies in my bouquet and she looked at me like I was something from outer space. Apparent they're bad luck at a wedding? I want them as they were my grandmas favourite flower and I'd like to incorporate my grandma as much as possible. Anyone know the story behind calla lilies?

I think they are actually flowers bought when someone dies that's probably why she looked at u funny lol xx


----------



## Charlotteee

I was gonna have my bridesmaid have calla lillies ooops x


----------



## hopeandpray

Yep, a lot of people consider them funeral flowers.


----------



## psychochick

Hmm I think it might be a cultural difference, in the US where I am, calla lilies are a VERY popular wedding flower. The more trendier ones are flame calla lilies and varieties like that with more color. I've seen them in weddings and I was definitely gonna do the flame calla for mine except we ended up not doing flower centerpieces at al.

And I've actually never seen calla lilies at funerals here....


----------



## ThiaC

I had white calla lilies at my wedding :)
Beautiful, combined them with two other flowers.


----------



## Faith001

In some parts its considered as a bad omen so I think you should avoid it if she doesn't approve of it.


----------

